# Hard Drive not appearing in My Computer



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi,

Just bought a seagate sata II hardrive and have just connected it to the motherboard. On boot up of vista it says new hard drive found and installs a driver. However it does not appear in 'computer' or to any other programs.

I have looked in the device manager and it appears there along with my other 2 harddrives. Furthermore I have just done a clean Vista install so it should work fine.

Any Ideas?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Is the drive Partitioned and formatted??


----------



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

The drive is brand new, just had it delivered today.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Check in Disk Management and see what it says about it

Click *Start*>>*right *click *My Computer*>>*Manage *and then on the *left-hand *side click on *Disk management*.


----------



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

It says not initialized and not allocated, i have attached a screen shot


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

OK go back into Disk Management and *right *click on it and choose Partition/Format


----------



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, i clicked intialize and then did the single volume wizard - it is formatting now, but it is taking a long time - should it be slow, it is only on 11%


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes it will take awhile ...just let it finish.....let us know how it has gone after it has finished.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

You may have to Restart the PC afterwards.


----------



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok will do. Cheers


----------



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, im there. After a few niggles its all working and I have hefty 300GB extra to play around with now, seems super-fast too. Thanks a lot for the help, was very useful.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Next time you do that, you can check the "Quick Format" box and the format will take about 30 seconds.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yea but you can't grab a coffee in 30sec


----------



## jimbokb (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank god someone else had this problem, it must be 2 years or more since I used the My Computer\Manage etc.
I had forgotten where, what & how.
I am just doing the format part now & yes it is bloody well slow.
I did not really want to format it but hey as long as it works i will be happy.
Did I mention this is my old computer which i just dug out of the back of my garage.
Bit of junk really.

Win XP Home, which I really don't like.
2 Gig P4, much to slow to play Command & Conquer 3 with the graphics right up.
768 Ram (Not even DDR 1 or 2)
Radeon 9600 Pro 128, not a bad card but as my Agp slot is limited to 4x it is a waste.

Flippin hell, still only 28% through the format, will it ever finish & will it show in 'My computer'

I will let you know.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## jimbokb (Jul 30, 2007)

Many thanks, the second drive is up & running, it was worth the long, long, long wait.

Cheers :up:


----------



## syrocrat (Nov 1, 2007)

I followed this same sequence but without the same results. Though I can open it via the Computer Management mechanism, it still doens't appear in "My Computer."


----------

